# Lighted shelves?



## inssane99ss (Oct 5, 2013)

Has anyone done this?
 I'm picturing white light lit from the bottom of the bottle display.
 I just got my first bottle of my collection in, and put an led flashlight under it tonight, and I think it would be beautiful.

 Thoughts?
 Any pics of nice lighted displays?
 Nick


----------



## inssane99ss (Oct 5, 2013)

I guess something like this:







 But not tacky.  I picture more of a display case, but this is nice too.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 5, 2013)

Run through these past thoughts.
http://www.google.com/search?q=lighted+display+cabinet+&sitesearch=antique-bottles.net

 Not literally though, to much damage.[]


----------



## inssane99ss (Oct 5, 2013)

Sweet thanks!
 Looks really nice.


----------

